# Temporary bin cage thoughts (are they safe?)



## Veileddreamer (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi, I have four lady rats that live in a DCN. Sadly I am going away on a research fellowship this summer, and their DCN has to be left in a storage unit until I get back. Since they can't be left in the storage unit of course  they are coming with me but will be needing a secondary cage. I am not motivated to get a super "nice" cage at all and do not want to spend very much on it, since the truth is I will probably end up getting rid of it at the end of the summer since I don't have anywhere to put a second cage.

Is it safe to keep them in an appropriately sized (8 cubic feet) plastic bin cage for 9 weeks? The whole top would be hardware cloth meshed, there would be mesh "windows," etc. I also have plans for adding levels, etc. They are mostly litter box trained (they preferentially poop and sometimes even pee in the litter box). We use Carefresh bedding. I am mostly just concerned about ventilation issues.

None of them are chewers at all. Absolutely no bar chewing and they only like shredding up old toilet paper rolls and such. Actually they've had the same four cheap plastic Dollar Tree baskets in their cage for 3 months and only one shows any visible signs of chewing -- they just don't seem to like to chew on things, lol. So I'm not particularly worried about them chewing holes in the bin itself. If they did I could patch it with more hardware cloth or duct tape (awful I know) since it isn't in any way their permanent cage.

I feel like I'm being silly, here, but will they be really traumatized about the dramatic size reduction? I feel bad but I just can't think of anything reasonably close in size to their DCN that I could make / easily take with me on a 12 hour road trip.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I would use bolts and washers...to hold the mesh on the inside of the cage. I know they aren't chewers, but from experience I know it can change quickly. I have a sofa to testify of it, lol- they didn't chew for 8 months and suddenly they changed their minds...Would it be possible to put 2 bins on top of one another, and connected by a tunnel, if yes that would be awesome. If not, they will be ok too, as long as they have LOTS of outside playtime. How much outside playtime will they have?


----------



## Veileddreamer (Sep 21, 2015)

The plan as of present involves stacking two bins and soldering (it creates smoother edges than just drilling) a hole in the lower lid, a matching hole in the upper bottom, and then super gluing the upper bin to the lower bin lid. That way the lower bin can be cleaned more easily when that time comes.

I feel like I would have more time for them than I do now with school -- especially since I'll be away from bf, parents, friends, etc. haha so it will be some major rat-human bonding time! That said I don't worry as much about out time for them now because with the DCN for just the four, basically all the time is out time, especially when I open the doors to both halves, sit nearby, and present myself as a climbing surface, lol. So I would have to make a point to have more out time for them. I did a better job with that before they had the DCN, when I felt guilty and they were always dying to get out of the cage.

What size do you think for the tunnel? I'm terrible with guestimating based on sight. I was thinking 4 in because that's what ferret tubes are in size generally, and none of the girls are huge except the alpha rat who is a chunky monkey, to say the least. Even then the Petco crinkle tunnel is her favorite toy which is 5 in in diameter, I think, and she will sit in that comfortably with her sister.

Also, I was just thinking that my parents have two golden retrievers that are outdoor dogs, and they have an emergency dog crate that is just sitting in the garage. That might be a better option as far as ventilation, etc. I could just cover it with hardware cloth, secure it, add shelves, and then go to town with accessories. Very low cost because as long as I didn't "hurt" the crate, I could just give it back at the end. Though not sure how they'd feel about that, even considering the fact that neither dog has had a crate-necessitating-emergency in like four years.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd probably just get a second cage, which is honestly always good to have as a travel/medical/temp/quarantine cage or if you need to separate someone for any reason.

Bin cages are awesome though. I wouldn't use anything smaller then 105qt. 

Even rats that are absolutely not chewers normally may start to chew in a bin cage. I've had it happen 
You want a bin that has flat walls inside. If there is a lip they will be more likely to chew on it. if you can't find the flat side ones you can use hardware mesh to cover the lips.
Place the hardware cloth on the INSIDE of the bin. 

I'd do the majority of the lid in mesh, atleast two sides. You want the majority of the sides being mesh, not like small windows.

if you use two bins, I'd use bolts to keep them together and not glue, it seems like it would be more sturdy and secure.

I use bin cages for maternity cages and I also have my older males in a bin cage.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I agree with everything above. 
Make sure the bins have flat sides and bottom. Also make sure the hardware cloth is cut larger than the "windows" and put inside the bin so that it covers the plastic edges to prevent chewing. 

I solder holes around the "windows" and then weave the hardware cloth to the bin with aluminum wire. I have not had any issues doing it this way. 

You will also want to secure the top of the bin with either binder / bulldog clips or luggage straps as the clips aren't strong enough to keep the center of the top down.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Also, and this might be obvious, make sure you do all of your soldering/hot knife use in an extremely well ventilated area, preferably outside. Hot plastic is super nasty for both you and your rats.


----------

